# similar threads disappeared



## Tom Farr (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, 
I started to post a new thread and the very helpful 'similar threads' popped up. I selected one and it was useful. I then tried to go back to select another, but couldn't find them! I was unable to resurrect them, even trying to start the thread again didn't bring them back! 
-Tom Farr


----------



## Tom Farr (Apr 9, 2009)

Oops, now it works. It seems the secret is to hit 'tab' at the end of the title, after backing up to the original page... Return and mousing down to the text box do nothing. 
-Tom Farr


----------



## odvdocom (Apr 12, 2009)

good


----------

